# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [ubuntu] failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot

## LaMooNa

I have Toshiba Satellite L650 with ATI Radeon HD 5600 Series. I new with ubuntu and I have the new release 10.10
can anybody help me please  :Smile:

----------


## delang

hi,
im also have the same error message after upgrading from lucid. im on lenovo g460 nvidia geforce 310m

----------


## KoSa333

Hi, the same here. I guess it must be a problem with the Intel Core i (M) CPU (i have i540M in my notebook). It has an integrated GPU which gets disabled I think. Anyway, I have nvidia 330M GPU which works just fine.

----------


## LaMooNa

yes I think so, I have core i5 430M which has the same HD GPU & have Radeon 5650 HD works fine.
So, this is a bug in ubuntu, they should solve it

----------


## Chris1274

I get the same error message, only I don't have a discrete graphics card, only the integrated card. So it's not disabling the integrated graphics, otherwise I'd have none. I have an Intel i3.

----------


## umbeebmu

same message with i5 M450 + ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, Ubuntu 10.10.

System seems to run ok but once in a while the screen freeze (including the mouse pointer) and I can only poweroff/on to recover.

Can this be the cause?
(I am seriously considering to go back to windows after many years of Ubuntu because of this!!)

----------


## bpickel

This is certainly due to the integrated graphics chip. Under Windows the Intel chip can run graphics while the graphic accelerator cores can be used for co-processing. Nvidia calls its technology CUDA.  These GPUs are "Massively Parallel Processor Cores". The have been in use by large enterprise and  for scientific research and are now making it mainstream as Windows 7 and Snow Leopard support CUDA natively. That coupled with the fact that it is a feature of NVIDIA's latest business and workstation oriented GPUs such as the Quadro. If you will notice late model Dells can EFI boot and now have LatitudeON which is a small Linux installation that runs on a low power integrated circuit and boots instantly allowing, web browsing, email and media playback. 

Change is upon us my friends, but don't worry, the Linux Kernel with catch up and then expand far beyond the features that will be supported on proprietary platforms. 

Who thought we would see BIOS go to that big bottom desk drawer in the sky. (You know the drawer full of crap you keep because your afraid you might need that someday.....)

----------


## system_e4

Well the same here. I have Dell Inspiron i5 2.27 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series 512 MB 

The same problem just upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 

Hope they will solve this bug  :Smile:

----------


## Aitaix

same problem!

----------


## tomko222

Same problem in Toshiba Satellite L650-11F (intel i5 cpu and ati radeon hd 5650 graphics) in Kubuntu 10.10.

----------


## Magnificent 7

Shiny New Tecra M11-130 with i5-520M with Intel QM57 Express Chipset with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD. Quite a good lappy under Ubuntu, but has some stability issues, i.e. the random freezing reported at the start of this and other very similar threads, requiring a power cycle.

As the graphics seemed to be working, it was almost as an afterthought that I followed up the i915 error message on bootup. That error and one other, that appeared after the latest (2011/3/26) batch of updates, seems to have been solved by




> Run following command,
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo echo "softdep intel_ips pre: i915" > /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf
> ```
> 
> Then reboot.
> ...


from post 94 above.

I had been toying with the idea of starting a Tecra M11 thread asking for reports on the type of stability issues I'd been experiencing, but will hang fire for a few days to see whether this solves the random freezing issues.

Thanks, x_lk  :Smile: 

______________________________________

By the way, being a relative n00b myself, I sympathise with the posters above who reported that 'intel-ips-dep-i915.conf' doesn't exist. It doesn't, until x_lk's command is executed (this is the '>' = "create, if doesn't exist", versus '>>' = "append text to end of file"). To create the file in /etc/modprobe.d you'll need privileges above sudo level. Just type



```
sudo su -
```

then type the password of the user you are currently in. You'll then be presented with the 'root' prompt, with a '#' at the end instead of the usual '$'. Be afraid.

Type



```
echo "softdep intel_ips pre: i915" > /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf
```

i.e. without the 'sudo' prefix. Once that's executed, type 'exit' and press return. Start breathing again.

----------


## macflav

> By the way, being a relative n00b myself, I sympathise with the posters above who reported that 'intel-ips-dep-i915.conf' doesn't exist. It doesn't, until x_lk's command is executed (this is the '>' = "create, if doesn't exist", versus '>>' = "append text to end of file"). To create the file in /etc/modprobe.d you'll need privileges above sudo level. Just type
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo su -
> ```
> 
> then type the password of the user you are currently in. You'll then be presented with the 'root' prompt, with a '#' at the end instead of the usual '$'. Be afraid.
> ...



Thanks for that. I always wondered what ever happened to good old "su" (I assumed Ubuntu replaced it with "sudo").

On another note, and back to the i915 issue: shortly after installing Ubuntu (10.10) and updating it, I installed StartUp-Manager to do a little tweaking with Grub. I can't be 100% sure, but I think I didn't have the "turbo disabled" message before that (see update below). Ever since I used StartUp-Manager (see update#2) I don't get the usplash in my monitor's native resolution (1600x900) either -- it shows in 640x480, even if I set vga=799 and GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x900. I've tried reinstalling Grub, but nothing changes. I don't want to reinstall the whole system, so I put up with the bootup lag, the annoying error message and the lack of the beautiful usplash I liked so much.

--- UPDATE ---
Reinstalled Ubuntu (I had to be sure!). The error was there from the start, so please forget I even said that! No regrets, at least I got my nice usplash back (I'll never try StartUp-Manager again) (see update#2).

The only "solution" for me this far is blacklisting intel-ips, but I still get the lag before the splash.

--- UPDATE#2 ---
Sorry for blaming StartUp-Manager. Apparently the splash resolution issue happens after I activate the NVIDIA additional driver. Funny, one would expect video to work *better* with a specific drive rather than a generic one. But I digress...

----------


## wujastyk

> Does your laptop come with any intel integrated graphics chip? If not, I guess you don't need the fix at all.



Yes, there is an intel integrated graphics chip.

Dominik

----------


## tintinux

@de_Selby :

Thanks for your step by step instructions to recompile the kernel.
There is one error for the first patch. I made the update manually.

I managed to compile the new i386 kernel, but this changes nothing. 
Graphics are not activated 9 times over 10 with my HP 8440p / Nvidia 3100
I pray for this issue solved in Natty, otherwise I must either return to Windows or throw my new laptop away...

Thanks for your help !

Tintinux

----------


## sdemmitt

This fixed it for me.

Only for 64 bit, I repeat 64 bit users only 

It's a modified kernel designed to take advantage of dual core cpus and above. As well as the performance boost, it seems to have fixed the i915 error on boot.

Worked for me but results could vary. Needs testing.

Here is the link

http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2...ntu-amd64.html


**Edit**
One issue I found is there doesn't seem to be support for vga switcheroo with this kernel, so it uses considerably more battery power on hybrid graphics systems.

----------


## tintinux

.

----------


## mahaganapati

> This fixed it for me.
> 
> Only for 64 bit, I repeat 64 bit users only 
> 
> It's a modified kernel designed to take advantage of dual core cpus and above. As well as the performance boost, it seems to have fixed the i915 error on boot.
> 
> Worked for me but results could vary. Needs testing.
> 
> Here is the link
> ...


Thank you! This seems to have fixed it for me as well.

----------


## yakshbuntu

> This fixed it for me.
> 
> Only for 64 bit, I repeat 64 bit users only 
> 
> It's a modified kernel designed to take advantage of dual core cpus and above. As well as the performance boost, it seems to have fixed the i915 error on boot.
> 
> Worked for me but results could vary. Needs testing.
> 
> Here is the link
> ...


Hi, I built 2.6.38.2 with core2 optimizations with vga_switcheroo and have posted a blog about it here, http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2...-amd64_30.html

----------


## Magnificent 7

> I had been toying with the idea of starting a Tecra M11 thread asking for reports on the type of stability issues I'd been experiencing, but will hang fire for a few days to see whether this solves the random freezing issues.


Another lockup today, just after the first resume of the morning. X seemed to try to keep its head above water for a couple of seconds, with the briefest flash of a login screen before descending into The Eternal Blackness with Mouse Pointer. This may have been cruft leftover in the screen buffer after a resolution switch, tho. Not sure whether this maps onto the i915/proprietary/unavailable drivers issue under discussion here.

Curiously, the 'Ubuntu' splash, which had been reduced to an odd-looking top left (640x480?) representation after the softdep fix, returned to full widescreen after this morning's reboot.

Off to start a Tecra M11 stability thread. Thanks for the i915 tip anyway.

----------


## carld

Is there a bug filed for this? 
Maybe I missed it --- I ran a few searches on https://bugs.launchpad.net with no relevant hits.

----------


## macflav

> Is there a bug filed for this? 
> Maybe I missed it --- I ran a few searches on https://bugs.launchpad.net with no relevant hits.


https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/724569

----------


## tarek89

Same problem for me on my Vaio ATI RADEON

----------


## Osanya

Same problem, none of the above kernels or suggestions fix the problem.  In fact, I can't even boot the last kernel posted.

----------


## mahotsava

Same problem on Vaio Ati Radeon VPCEA43 with i5. With Mint 10 Julia.

----------


## CatmanTiger

Hi! I also had the same problem.  But now no error massage after doing correction according to this link :Very Happy: 

http://linux-software-news-tutorials...bols-boot.html

----------


## mexicanseaf00d

> Run following command,
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo echo "softdep intel_ips pre: i915" > /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf
> ```
> 
> Then reboot.


Hi, I just wanted to say that this actually works for me! 
HP dv7 notebook with intel i5/ATI 5650 gfxcards
ubuntu 10.10 standard kernel, 
xorg-intel driver 2:2.13.901-2ubuntu2-xup-maverick (from x-swat update ppa, but IIRC I updated AFTER using the above patch)

+ no error messages in dmesg
+ reduced "flickering" when using the FN+brightness keys
+ downside: occasional failure to boot (gets stuck with blinking cursor or straight to commandline instead GDM)

This patch combined with vgaswitcheroo (switch dedicated gfx off for more powersaving) makes me quite happy with my notebook  :Wink:

----------


## monteagus

mexicanseaf00d
whats going to happen if i run that comand...i mean what changes are going to take place?

----------


## mexicanseaf00d

quoting the OP of this tip:




> The 'softdep' option tells modprobe that intel_ips module has a soft dependency on i915, meaning intel_ips can be loaded without i915, but will only provide limited functionality. With this option, modprobe will always try to load i915 before inserting intel_ips.



also, if you see someone quoting another posting, theres a little icon next to the quote - it leads to the original message  :KDE Star:

----------


## 135798642

sudo echo "softdep intel_ips pre: i915" > /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf

not work on my laptop Acer 4745G IntelHD-HD5470  :Sad:

----------


## zwigno

Use this command instead.  Otherwise your redirect still runs as your user and not root.



```
sudo su -c 'echo "softdep intel_ips pre: i915" >> /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf'
```

----------


## ankit28595

Try this

Open the terminal and type:



```
gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

Now, at the end of file, type:



```
 blacklist intel_ips
```

This worked for me!

----------


## nbubis

Blacklisting only helps if you don't want to use the card together with the nvidia card (say with bumblebee). Any solutions?

----------


## Knightsfoil

how can I undo this?



```
sudo su -c 'echo "softdep intel_ips pre: i915" >> /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf'
```

I tried it on Asus X52J with Radeon HD 6370 M and it did not resolve and made things worse.... :Confused:

----------


## macflav

Knightsfoil, did the file exist already, or did you create it?

If you created a new file (most likely), you can just delete it:


```
sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf
```

If you appended that line to the file that already existed, you could edit the file, delete that line (softdep intel_ips pre: i915) and save it.


```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf
```

----------


## Knightsfoil

thanks macflav! The file only had 1 line in it. I deleted it with your help, and now I'm back to normal.  :Very Happy:   I'll just have to wait for the next release and hope 11.11 bug fix will get turbo graphics working!

----------


## OpenKOJU

Same problem in HP-Pavilion g6-1037 tx 
i5 480M and ATI Radeon 6470 graphics 
also ubuntu 11.04 don't work in my laptop

----------


## gufide

Same problem on 11.04. If you can't boot on live cd, try nomodeset, it worked for me

----------


## loudog23

Hi Guys,
First time i got stuck on this, i re-installed from scratch..
See signature for machine description

Second time, a week after installation, it crashed again but all my devellopement tools were alredy installed and everything so i tried a few things and here what worked for me.

THe result seems very heiratic (randow ) but here the procedure i've done..I'm gaming once i a while so i have a win7 partition:
1. rebooted in win7,
2. ran a dxdiag (dunno if this as anything to do but i was trying to kick on the graphics turbo in anyway)
3. restarted the machine (not shutdown + power-on)
4. after the grub menu i filled my keyboard buffer with CTRL-C and Ctrl-Z alternatively
5. Boom i was in ubuntu again

6. i did this ->



> http://linux-software-news-tutorials...bols-boot.html
> 
> 6.1 edit the blacklist conf file
> Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
> ```
> ...


7. rebooted and voila!


My question is: Does that procedure will redure graphics performance? my 1st guess would be yes but i NEED my linux so i can live with the fall back for now.


hope this helps someone!
cheers everyone!

PS: This was originaly posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1#post11299851

----------


## cdysthe

Hi,

I see there's two workarounds for this problem. One is blacklisting, the other is this:


sudo su -c 'echo "softdep intel_ips pre: i915" >> /etc/modprobe.d/intel-ips-dep-i915.conf'


Both work for me, but I've stuck with the second quoted above. 

My question is whether one or both of these solutions are simply removing the error message or is one or both are actually correcting the error. Anyone know?

My laptop (Asus U43) has an i5 processor with Intel GMA 940 graphics.

----------


## muddpup64

I have the same problem!

I run a Lenovo T410 with a "Intel Processor Integrated Graphics Controller" and a 3i processor. I, like many other, receive an error message upon boot. Though I still have the ability to boot  there is a definite graphics problem.

My question is does any know if Intel is planing on fixing the problem with a new driver or if this is a Gnome problem and should consult them?


Oh, and I am planing on updated to 11.10 if that helps, thanks.

----------


## Stratosmacker

Has this issue been resolved in a way that is reliable? I have the same issue and there doesn't seem to be a sure fire solution or definite cause for this.

Thanks,
Jesse

----------


## Supratimn

Same problem in DELL N4010. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 (precise pangolin)

----------


## i915resolu

Hello,

i have an acer 5733 and have the same problem
core i3-370M :Intel HD graphics running ubuntu 12.04 64bits

Solved as this :

install the xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg  with synaptic

and now no fuc.......k "failled to find i915 symbol"

i hope that help you.  :Wave:

----------


## rocco2

I have started to get this problem on my Dell E6510 with ubuntu 12.04 64 Bit starting with Kernel 3.2.0.-52.78, in 3.2.0.-53.81 it is still there. Seems like the system is booting and performing worse than before. With the old kernel the error is not there. Have a very bad feeling about automatical updates right now since I need to rely on the laptop. Could somebody plz comment on this issue.

----------


## macflav

I found this very helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535

Adding '_GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text_' and 'i915modeset=0' seemed to fix it for me.

----------

